# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  एशिया के टॉप 10 टेस्ट बल्लेबाजों में शामिल हुए पुजारा

## INDIAN_ROSE22

दसवें नंबर पर है पूर्व कैरिबियाई ऑलराउंडर ड्वेन ब्रावो। ब्रावो ने एशिया में 12 मैचों की 21 पारियों में 4 शतक की बदौलत 1160 रन बनाए। इनका औसत 61.05 रहा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

नवें नंबर पाक के बल्लेबाज युनूस खान हैं। इन्होंने कुल 30 टेस्ट मैचों की 53 पारियों में 12 शतक के साथ 2782 रन बनाए। इनका औसत 61.82 है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इससे ऊपर हैं श्रीलंकाई कप्तान एंजेलो मैथ्यूज। मैथ्यूज ने 35 मैचों की 57 पारियों में 2551 रन बनाए। जिसमें 4 शतक शामिल है। इनका औसत 62.21 है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मैथ्*यूज से ऊपर हैं बांग्लादेश के बल्लेबाज मोमिनुल हक। इन्होंने 14 मैचों की 24 पारियों में 4 शतक की बदौलत 1282 रन बनाए। इनका औसत 64.10 है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

छठे नंबर पर हैं एशेज विजेता टीम इंग्लैंड के कप्तान एलिस्टर कुक। इन्होंने 11 मैचों की 22 पारियों में 1282 रन बनाए। जिसमें 5 शतक भी श*ामिल है। इनका टेस्ट में औसत 64.21 है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

टॉप 5 पर है। श्रीलंकाई दिग्गज और पूर्व बल्लेबाज कुमार संगकारा। इन्होंने 34 मैचों की 62 पारियों में कुल 3778 रन बनाए। जिसमें सर्वाधिक 13 शतक भी शामिल है। इनका औसत 67.46 रहा है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चौथे नंबर पर पाक के एक और बल्लेबाज सरफराज अहमद। इन्होंने 14 मैचों की 23 पारियों में 1068 रन बनाए। जिसमें 3 शतक शामिल है। इनका औसत 71.20 है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

टॉप तीन में है, टीम इंडिया के 'वैरी वैरी स्पेशल' लक्ष्मण। इस पूर्व भारतीय दिग्गज ने एशियाई धरती में 12 मैचों की 19 पारिशें में 1088 रन बनाए। इसमें 3 शतक भी शामिल है। इनका औसत 83.69 रहा है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

टॉप 2 में है भारत और श्रीलंका के बीच तीसरे टेस्ट कोलंबो टेस्ट के हीरो चेतेश्वर पुजारा। पुजारा ने 14 मैचों की 22 पारियों में 6 शतक के साथ 1424 रन बनाए। इनका टेस्ट में औसत 83.76 रहा है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इन बेस्ट औसत बनाने वाले बल्लेबाजों में टॉप पर है, द*क्षिण अफ्रीका के ओपनर हाशिम अमला। इन्होंने 9 मैचों की 14 पारियों में 6 शतक के साथ 1092 रन बनाए। इनका औसत 109.20 है।

----------

